# Wildlife Board meeting is Thursday (April 26)



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board will meet at 9 a.m. this Thursday morning (April 26) to set big game and antlerless permit numbers for 2018.

There are also a variety of other topics on the agenda.

Anyone who wants to attend the meeting in person is welcome. We are also streaming the meeting online via YouTube (see below), and the meeting video will be available after the broadcast for those who can't watch it live.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Amy or others,
What is the intent of the airbow presentation, to allow them, create a rule making them illegal during archery seasons?
Thanks


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Amy or others,
> What is the intent of the airbow presentation, to allow them, create a rule making them illegal during archery seasons?
> Thanks


I think that Air Bows and Gay Bows should be legal during the archery season. People already shoot farther with compounds than either of these are capable.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gay bows?


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Gay bows?
> 
> -DallanC


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Some people are physically unable to shoot a regular compound bow and if they wish to enjoy archery season like everyone else their only option is to shoot one of these so called “Gay” bows. So i’d say they serve a legitimate purpose and deserve a more proper name than that!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Xbow123 said:


> Some people are physically unable to shoot a regular compound bow and if they wish to enjoy archery season like everyone else their only option is to shoot one of these so called "Gay" bows. So i'd say they serve a legitimate purpose and deserve a more proper name than that!!


Or maybe we can also remove the pejorative connotation with labeling something like a crossbow as a "gay" bow by conceding that it is technologically superior, easier to use, and outperforms "traditional archery." Perhaps MuscleWhiteFish is making some broader social argument as to the superior resource efficiency of the gay lifestyle?

After all, it is 2018 you know...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Can I just use my double barrel 410 and shoot arrows out of it? Not that I've ever done such a thing (/innocent whistle). 

On a side note, I'm realizing more and more just how many stories I have that I can never let my son learn about. *he accidently learned about a certain hot-tubbing incident at the Mt Pleasent hotsprings over the weekend, lmao. Told him Snow College can be a really fun school. 


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> After all, it is 2018 you know...


What happens in deer camp stays in deer camp. Just say'n

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Xbow123 said:


> Some people are physically unable to shoot a regular compound bow and if they wish to enjoy archery season like everyone else their only option is to shoot one of these so called "Gay" bows. So i'd say they serve a legitimate purpose and deserve a more proper name than that!!


Haha jumping to extremes.

Crossbows are pretty much meh, but people should be able to use them during archery season where or not they have disabilities or not.

Most compound bows are far beyond traditional and there really is not an advantage of using a crossbow over a compound.

I have called crossbows gay bows for a while, I think I picked up the nick name for them on the hunt talk forums.

I have no issues using a crossbow, but it does change the fact that they are gay bows (the south park equivalent of the word ***).


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> Or maybe we can also remove the pejorative connotation with labeling something like a crossbow as a "gay" bow by conceding that it is technologically superior, easier to use, and outperforms "traditional archery." Perhaps MuscleWhiteFish is making some broader social argument as to the superior resource efficiency of the gay lifestyle?
> 
> After all, it is 2018 you know...


Wow, that is the kind of in-depth analysis I expect from Mel Kiper Jr on Draft night.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Wow, that is the kind of in-depth analysis I expect from Mel Kiper Jr on Draft night.


at least you got totp!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

callofthewild said:


> at least you got totp!


I have a longer page script, so I really have no idea where the TOTP lies.

Sometimes, It is better to be lucky than good.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> Or maybe we can also remove the pejorative connotation with labeling something like a crossbow as a "gay" bow by conceding that it is technologically superior, easier to use, and outperforms "traditional archery." Perhaps MuscleWhiteFish is making some broader social argument as to the superior resource efficiency of the gay lifestyle?
> 
> After all, it is 2018 you know...


I guarantee a crossbow does not "outperform" my compound. Especially at ranges 60 yards and further


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bump


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Why bother setting management objectives if the WB just ignores them completely? If the average age of bull elk being harvested in a unit is above the objective, a minor increase (3 tags on the Monroe, 13 tags on the Manti) should be approved! This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Awesome this board is always opposed to oppertunity increase and always favors a decrease. I might have to drive up for the after lunch antlerless fiasco

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Awesome this board is always opposed to oppertunity increase and always favors a decrease. I might have to drive up for the after lunch antlerless fiasco
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm eagerly awaiting that discussion!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like i missed some good stuff


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have to hand it to SFW President Troy Justensen for his comments during the antlerless discussion. He basically called out the WB for managing for inches and stated we need to improve opportunity while maintaining quality--not everything can be the Henry's. He called for increasing elk objectives, moving the LE rifle out of the middle of the rut to allow for increased permit numbers, and a couple other things. I liked the words about how "wildlife management decisions should not be driven by raising money" and who knows, maybe we'll see SFW actually put those words into practice...

Looks like in November the WB will address maybe moving the early rifle LE elk hunt out of the rut, and also maybe an archery sheep hunt? Interesting


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Were there many adjustments made on anterless tags? Not able to watch today.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Were there many adjustments made on anterless tags? Not able to watch today.


No.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> I have to hand it to SFW President Troy Justensen for his comments during the antlerless discussion. He basically called out the WB for managing for inches and stated we need to improve opportunity while maintaining quality--not everything can be the Henry's. He called for increasing elk objectives, moving the LE rifle out of the middle of the rut to allow for increased permit numbers, and a couple other things. I liked the words about how "wildlife management decisions should not be driven by raising money" and who knows, maybe we'll see SFW actually put those words into practice...
> 
> Looks like in November the WB will address maybe moving the early rifle LE elk hunt out of the rut, and also maybe an archery sheep hunt? Interesting


My jaw hit the floor when I heard him say that


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Why bother setting management objectives if the WB just ignores them completely? If the average age of bull elk being harvested in a unit is above the objective, a minor increase (3 tags on the Monroe, 13 tags on the Manti) should be approved! This is getting ridiculous.


Exactly! And Coby explained it very well and the board just pretty much gave it the finger except for one member. That was hard to watch.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

sheepassassin said:


> My jaw hit the floor when I heard him say that


You and me both. I have long enjoyed fighting to be at the front of the angry mob, criticizing SFW's weaknesses--but I have to give credit where credit is due. I'm interested in watching Troy keep working and how that may affect SFW's practices in the future


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I liked the part about on hard to draw tags to go out and hunt the poachers so that you can receive a tag. 

It was also interesting in what Doyle Moss said about the Elk Ridge elk herd. I had to agree with him on that one and I don't often agree with him. It also surprised me that Christensen with the RMEF agreed with the anterless permit numbers. There were also some good points made about different units elk populations because of migrating elk herds and when the counts are made.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Were there many adjustments made on anterless tags? Not able to watch today.


The DWR recommended 100 doe pronghorn tags on Parker Mountain, a significant reduction from the 250 originally recommended in the RAC packet. Buck tags were reduced significantly as well. These changes came when the division flew the unit and found fewer animals than they expected.

What I didn't catch (maybe because I had to go to class)is whether they still intend to spread the doe hunts on Parker Mountain out over 3 seasons. If so, this would be an awesome year to have a Parker Mountain doe pronghorn tag.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> I have to hand it to SFW President Troy Justensen for his comments during the antlerless discussion. He basically called out the WB for managing for inches and stated we need to improve opportunity while maintaining quality--not everything can be the Henry's. He called for increasing elk objectives, moving the LE rifle out of the middle of the rut to allow for increased permit numbers, and a couple other things. I liked the words about how "wildlife management decisions should not be driven by raising money" and who knows, maybe we'll see SFW actually put those words into practice...
> 
> Looks like in November the WB will address maybe moving the early rifle LE elk hunt out of the rut, and also maybe an archery sheep hunt? Interesting


If you quoted his comments with no name... SFW would be the last thing I associated with them. I was surprised to say the least.

I hope more people step up in these comment opportunities.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> If you quoted his comments with no name... SFW would be the last thing I associated with them. I was surprised to say the least.
> 
> I hope more people step up in these comment opportunities.


Finally! Let's hope the trend holds up.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Clarq said:


> The DWR recommended 100 doe pronghorn tags on Parker Mountain, a significant reduction from the 250 originally recommended in the RAC packet. Buck tags were reduced significantly as well. These changes came when the division flew the unit and found fewer animals than they expected.
> 
> What I didn't catch (maybe because I had to go to class)is whether they still intend to spread the doe hunts on Parker Mountain out over 3 seasons. If so, this would be an awesome year to have a Parker Mountain doe pronghorn tag.


Thanks for that clarification Clarq, my "no change" was answering re the DWR recommendations to the WB today--which is different from the released proposal originally made.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Doyle Moss said his hunters could out hunt any military group in Iraq because they are the best in the world wow just wow. Interesting meeting for sure

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> It was also interesting in what Doyle Moss said about the Elk Ridge elk herd. I had to agree with him on that one and I don't often agree with him.


Which was??? What?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Which was??? What?


He was asking about where the elk were down on the winter range. Supposedly the DOW only counted 30 head where there should of been at least 300


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Doyle Moss said his hunters could out hunt any military group in Iraq because they are the best in the world wow just wow. Interesting meeting for sure
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's not what he said or meant. He said that his guides could go to Iraq and do a great job because they are great hunters. And most of them are pretty good, but he never said they could out hunt any military group


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Troy justensen was lights out on this meeting. I like where he stands on the issue. At last year's when he was going after the cattle association was the first time I couldn't believe he was the sfw president


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

sheepassassin said:


> That's not what he said or meant. He said that his guides could go to Iraq and do a great job because they are great hunters. And most of them are pretty good, but he never said they could out hunt any military group


So you agree it was an appropriate statement? Pretty pompous of the man for sure. I guess maybe it's true though invest enough money/ resources into something and you get desired results afterall mossback changed the industry with just the sheer number of people that it takes to harvest a single animal.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been highly critical of SFW on a number of issues but I really appreciated Troy's comments during the Wildlife Board Meeting. We should reevaluate our elk season dates. It makes no sense to hunt bulls when at the time when they are most vulnerable with the most effective weapons. Look around the West. There is a reason that Utah is the only state that does this.

-Hawkeye-


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Overall, it was a good meeting for the typical Utah big game hunters and the herds. We were reminded several times that we are now hunting all species unit by unit and there are different management strategies for opportunity and trophies. We were also told that today's technologies allow us to learn more about the animals which allows us to improve the management strategies from those of the past. 

I also liked the general perspective of cooperation between the various groups who have a dog in the fight. We get better results when we stop the yelling, insults, namecalling, threats, and revenge. I'm glad I went even though I didn't say anything.


----------

